# How fast can a a bear climb a tree?



## dwhee87 (Nov 26, 2012)

Faster than you can say, "Oh,  **my** (mod friendly)".....


----------



## pine nut (Nov 26, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 26, 2012)

I'll just say that "Immodium AD" is definitely needed for this moment for sure !!!


----------



## Woodsong (Nov 26, 2012)

pretty sure they edited out the "screaming like a little girl" reaction of the 2 guys!  Crazy video!


----------



## The mtn man (Nov 26, 2012)

that is funny, my 13 year old son and his buddy were turkey hunting from a ground blind this past spring, I was sittin in my truck 200 yds away watching them, when 5 bears came along, was a sow, 2 cubs looked to be 2 years old and 2 cubs that were smaller, they were all within 5 yds of boys, one stuck its head in the window of the ground blind, thats when I interveaned, It was funny until I thought about what could go wrong with 2 13 year old boys in a ground blind with 12 guage shotguns and a bear with its head in the window LOL.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Etoncathunter (Nov 26, 2012)

Definitely time for a change of underwear.


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 26, 2012)

That is why I carry a pistol


----------



## Killer Kyle (Nov 26, 2012)

Not as fast as they can slide down! They inchworm up, and slide down.  I had one slide down like a firefighter down the pole at 40 yards and boy lemme tell you....its fast....and unnerving.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Nov 26, 2012)

dawg2 said:


> That is why I carry a pistol




And a rather large boot knife.....


----------



## Lukikus2 (Nov 26, 2012)

On a side note. Is that pin on his climber seated all the way. Looks like it is only barely grabbing to me.


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 1, 2012)

Dang I dont think I could share a tree with a bear.  I believe that tree would occupied by ONLY the bear and I would be pulling a fireman move myself...


----------



## Shug (Dec 1, 2012)

7Mag Hunter said:


> And a rather large boot knife.....



Me too, but I don't want to get into a knife fight with a bear in a tree.... Guess his eye sight wasn't so good and he needed a closer inspection


----------



## alvishere (Dec 1, 2012)

ohh my goodness !


----------



## JKnieper (Dec 1, 2012)

He would have certainly smelled me after I messed myself!


----------



## chewy32 (Dec 1, 2012)

hahaha he  was just checking out their view hahaha hey guys yall seen and sows come bye lately haha


----------



## woodyjim (Dec 4, 2012)

who knew bears could account for fallin out of a tree stand


----------



## molon labe (Dec 4, 2012)

My guess is the Bear at the bait ran a smaller bear up the tree, not that uncommon ,but probably uncommon to be in the same tree as a hunter and yes you can almost sense the steam arising from their drawers.


----------



## bany (Dec 5, 2012)

molon labe said:


> My guess is the Bear at the bait ran a smaller bear up the tree, not that uncommon ,but probably uncommon to be in the same tree as a hunter and yes you can almost sense the steam arising from their drawers.



 Does a bear hunter poop in the woods?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2012)

I would have looked like a flying squirrel on brown jet propulsion making a sound like a screaming banshee. (don't visualize it, it ain't pretty)


----------



## Panthers65 (Dec 13, 2012)

bany said:


> Does a bear hunter poop in the woods?



I would have, twice...


----------



## jlwoodall (Jan 2, 2013)

Worst part is the guys wearing safety belts.


----------



## bbrock1415 (Jan 3, 2013)

video doesn't work for me?


----------



## chrisclayton33 (Jan 13, 2013)

Crazy how fast that bear climbed the tree !


----------



## thurmongene (Jan 14, 2013)

Yes, all true. Yet you have to realize that the Black bear is one of the very few bears that can climb a tree.  They have to hug the tree [ a bear hug,] and push up with the rear legs. Yeah it is super fast !.  but it is a tree without limbs. Limbs clow the bear down. So that is good for us humans who need the limbs in order to climb.  If at all possible remember to choose a tree with many limbs--all the way down to the ground.  You will get scratched up from the tree, but its not like being scratched up by the bear.


----------



## seaweaver (Jan 14, 2013)

they pulled the vid due to copyright infringement..?
cw


----------



## jiminbogart (Feb 21, 2013)

seaweaver said:


> they pulled the vid due to copyright infringement..?
> cw



Put the title in the youtube search and watch the 2:12 video. Good stuff.


----------

